# I'm A Barbie Girl! *Halloween Costume*



## rebekah (Nov 1, 2007)

Okay so I know I said I was gonna be a Ganguro but I got really sick and decided that I didn't feel like trying THAAAAT hard to get my outfit right

So I ended up as Barbie!!! 






this is what i actually look like






xo


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 1, 2007)

Love it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you shave off your eyebrows for the Barbie look?


----------



## aziajs (Nov 1, 2007)

Cute!  I love it!


----------



## n_c (Nov 1, 2007)

You did a really good job on the mu.


----------



## Margarita (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, you're barbie look is so cute! I prefer you normally though, you look edgy. Beautiful!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 1, 2007)

Really adorable. What'd you do for your brows?


----------



## frocher (Nov 1, 2007)

Great look!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the look!  I too want to know what you did with the brows!!


----------



## Raerae (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like she put something over them, since if you look close enough you can see her brows.  Not sure though!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 1, 2007)

You do look like a living doll naturally.  I love the Barbie costume.


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2007)

ooooh i love it!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 3, 2007)

haha i love it!
you look just like barbie!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 3, 2007)

how cute!!!


----------



## rebekah (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks guys!! 
For the eyebrows I put some normal brow wax over them and then concealer (several layers) and what also worked nicely was using bare canvas paint. I covered it with translucent powder.
If you look you can see that my brows are still there. I wasn't able to make the color equal with the rest of my face very well :C


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 3, 2007)

wow you look hot! blonde AND brunette


----------



## mariecinder (Nov 6, 2007)

That is fantastic! What did you use on your lips? I love that color.


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 6, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## cami101 (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, awesome job!


----------



## rebekah (Nov 6, 2007)

Someone asked about my lipcolor
it's a Sephora brand lipstick but ther eis no name on it only "605" so that could be it but Im not sure


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 6, 2007)

oh thats so cute! i love it. 
and i loveeeeeeeee your shirt. its awesome. where did you get it? the party till you puke one.


----------



## MissDiva (Nov 7, 2007)

your makeup was on point,you really look like a barbie with or without the Halloween theme


----------



## rebekah (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maggiep07* 

 
_oh thats so cute! i love it. 
and i loveeeeeeeee your shirt. its awesome. where did you get it? the party till you puke one._

 
The shirt is from Urban Outfitters!


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 12, 2007)

wow you look hot as a blonde!! haha


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_That is fantastic! What did you use on your lips? I love that color._

 
MAC's eqivalent is bombshell l/s


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 26, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 27, 2007)

omigosh! you're gorgeous!


----------



## rebekah (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you!! xxoo


----------

